# Small Fishing Report



## aquaholic (Nov 23, 2005)

Hey everyone, new to the board, wish I'd found this place sooner  

Here is a small report on what we have encountered lately - 

York River - Amoco Pier must be home to a million snapper blues. Just big enough to munch your grub, but just small enough to get away with it. Punks. Casting to the pier, especially on the far east side can and will produce smaller stripers, mostly in the 14-16" range. Best bait for us was 1/4 lead heads (white) with zoom salty pearl white grubs (man these things rock - anyone else like em?)
If you are creeping through the thouroughfare, swing by the scallop boats seems that stripies like that area, but once again smaller ones. 

Friday night did the HRBT (and froze) - and between the bridges just about the entire Norfolk side was on fire when the tide ran! 4" shad bodies, the grub setup mentioned above and just about any friggin thing would catch em. Mostly larger than they were a few weeks ago - now in the 16-22" range. Also caught something we had never seen before - looked like a cross between a bluefish and striper with mackeral tendencies -- Maybe a product of too much nitrogen and phosphorous? LOL. 

Went out to the PoQ flats on Sat early (yeah sleep is optional this time of the year) and managed to get up on a few small schools of stripies and then happened upon many small specs - Chartreuse seems to be the way to go with them - No keepers though  Any tips on speckies would be greatly appreciated, they are my fav fish by far. 

Sun night braved the rain to hit the HRBT again and they were there, just a tad bit smaller. 

Wish this wind would get outta here so the party can start again. 

Well, sorry for the ramble - hope this helps out. 

Greets from Yorktown!


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Welcome and thanks for the report!  

Can't stand them bait stealing little blues either this time of year...


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

better late than never aqua !! great info you will find here - and thanx for the report


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Good post aquaholic....and welcome!....the R


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

welcome to tha board , nice report , braving the rain  see R we aint the only one,s


----------

